# It's February 15 and deer chasing



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

season has been over since the first week in January here in SE Virginia. I went to the farm today and was not there 30 minutes before I heard dogs coming. Out popped 3 does (you know they are virtually all pregnant this time of year) being chased by 2 dogs WITH collars so they were not wild dogs. A red Ford pickup was coming down the road slowly a while later. It had a dog box on the back. I stopped the truck and asked if he had dogs out. He said no and that he was in a hunting club about 4 miles from my farm. He lied! Why am I not surprised The truck came by my lane 3 times during the next 30 minutes. It never ends.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> season has been over since the first week in January here in SE Virginia. I went to the farm today and was not there 30 minutes before I heard dogs coming. Out popped 3 does (you know they are virtually all pregnant this time of year) being chased by 2 dogs WITH collars so they were not wild dogs. A red Ford pickup was coming down the road slowly a while later. It had a dog box on the back. I stopped the truck and asked if he had dogs out. He said no and that he was in a hunting club about 4 miles from my farm. He lied! Why am I not surprised The truck came by my lane 3 times during the next 30 minutes. It never ends.


Sounds like you have a problem with those rare "collard coyotes".:wink: If you could catch one, find out who it belongs to, make them produce vet administered rabies vaccination certificates, city/county licenses, and find out why they were not on a leash. Then turn them over to the Animal Control people to be delt with. Too bad you didn't have a camera, or better yet, a video camera.

Or SSS:zip:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

By now you should know your native animals. Those were white-tailed foxes not deer. No dog hunter is out illegally chasing deer this long after season and I'm shocked you would imply such a thing is going on in VA. 

Did you make a complaint with VDGIF? You know those numbers and official reports need to get up there. The days of letting it go by are gone. Thanks to HM we now know that the actual numbers need to be documented so the state can do the right thing.


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*Call VDGIF*

What ever you do by all means call it in. Like Bird said they want documented numbers, they'll get numbers this year for sure...


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Bird*

thanks for the valuable helpful hints:darkbeer:


----------

